# Will Bynum, Maccabi Tel Aviv, Arrested



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JERUSALEM -- Will Bynum, a former Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets basketball player now playing in Israel, was arrested Saturday and accused of running over a man after leaving a nightclub brawl.

The injured man, a disc jockey at the club, was in serious but stable condition, the Haaretz newspaper reported. Bynum had a hearing in Tel Aviv and was to remain in custody until Sunday, the Maariv newspaper reported.

Bynum plays for Israeli champion Maccabi Tel Aviv. ...

Maccabi player Vonteego Cummings, a former NBA player for Philadelphia and Golden State, was detained and released, Seraro said.

Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=3182673


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hope for his sake, its nothing too serious.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I wonder which club it was... He's lucky he didn't do anything inside a club - he'd be in the hospital himself. 

I'll check out the Hebrew dailies when I have time, to see if there's any more info out there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Was he driving under the influence?

Shame that yet again an American athlete seems entangled in a messy web of crime.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Hebrew section of Maccabi's website didn't add much. I might check Jerusalemonline.com to see if there's any video news on the matter.


----------

